
B'Vulcan' leads Pluto moon name vote - zoowar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21526436
======
lutusp
A quote: "Star Trek fans have something to rejoice in: "Vulcan" is the leading
contender in a vote to name two of Pluto's recently discovered moons."

Nice name, but its standing in the contest isn't necessarily because of its
connection with Star Trek. There was a Vulcan before Gene Roddenberry:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcan_(mythology)>

~~~
lngric006
But its high number of votes is because of the connection :)

